# Information Needed



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello eeveryone! 
Im in 2nd year of medicine and need information about what really electives are since I've got no idea of what this all about and no one in my family or friends circle is much aware about it.
Heard many people go for their electives abroad during their 3rd or 4th year of medical school.what actually is that? And how to we apply for that.and how much beneficial is that for our further studies. And does that require an extra ordinary academic record?
Furthermore I need information about usmle stuff.what is that about?
When should we start preparing for that.and what does that lead us to?
Any piece of information will be appreciated 
P.s explain in very simple way since I've got no previous knowledge about it.lol.but I really want to know about it.


----------



## locker_13 (Nov 7, 2011)

the USMLE is of 3 steps. As far as I've heard, you can apply for Step 1 when you go to third year (i.e. complete your basic sciences). Apart from that, I don't know much. I myself am searching for information.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

*Steps In USMLE*

Totally there are three steps in USMLE. Step 1, step 2 ck, step 2 cs and step 3. Step 1 will be containing all the concepts learnt in the 1st three years of Medicine. Step 2 ck contains the final year concepts and first two steps can be attended from any countries. But the final step can be attended only in US. After clearing all the steps, one can attend 'Match' in which the desired course are chosen by the candidates in their desired college. If the candidates do not get the desired course and college then they go for the next step called SOAP. In which the colleges that have unfilled seats and students who do not get admitted get contacted with each other and proceed for admissions. 
Hope this info helps you!


----------



## Lattes (Sep 27, 2014)

Rajesh Saagar said:


> Totally there are three steps in USMLE. Step 1, step 2 ck, step 2 cs and step 3. Step 1 will be containing all the concepts learnt in the 1st three years of Medicine. Step 2 ck contains the final year concepts and first two steps can be attended from any countries. But the final step can be attended only in US. After clearing all the steps, one can attend 'Match' in which the desired course are chosen by the candidates in their desired college. If the candidates do not get the desired course and college then they go for the next step called SOAP. In which the colleges that have unfilled seats and students who do not get admitted get contacted with each other and proceed for admissions.
> Hope this info helps you!


It's also valuable to remember that to apply for residency you don't need to have already finished the USMLE step 3. You just need to have done the first and second, and the other exam you can do while doing your reisdency


----------

